# Swollen balls



## doot-doots (Jun 29, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any advise.. We have a 6 week old Boer kid with enlarged balls that are now the size of an orange. He is eating and drinking normal but the sheer size of them have slowed him down and he cant run with the rest of the kids. 
We have given him a couple of shots of penicillin and have been cooling his testes down by splashing water on them several times a day (it's summer here in Australia and stinking hot) In the 10 years my sister in law has been farming goats this is the first kid that has had this problem.
Although he wont be used as a buck we'd like to know what we can do to help the poor little fella to lead a normal and healthy life until the time comes to sell him to the abattoirs.
Thanks for your time


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, you may want to neuter him just for comfort's sake.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Has he been banded or crimped? Only time I've heard of swelling occuring is when a band has been placed but wasn't strong enough to completely shut down blood supply. IF he hasn't been recently wethered, I would greatly consider doing so and keeping the area clean so as to prevent fly strike.


----------



## doot-doots (Jun 29, 2012)

he hasnt been banded yet, the day we went to do it was the day we noticed they were swollen so we left him and started to give him penicillin, I think we'll have to take him to the vet to be neutered as there is no way a ring will stretch big enough to go around him now


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like he has an infection that settled there. It could be a urinary infection or even a tick bite that caused Staff to settle there. Might see if his fever has come down yet. The fever from the infection is what starts the swelling. He is also almost, positively, sterile now from the damage it caused. Just like when adult men get the Mumps.
Banamine for the inflamation would be helpful. Usually the swelling goes down in a couple of weeks as the damage heals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be anything.

Maybe a bug bite of some kind. Try benedryl in case it is a reaction to a bite, if it is, it may help.

Might be a snake bite?

Any area's of a wound maybe a splinter or something?


----------

